# New pictures of Three Havens MM Twinkletoes



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Decided to get some shaved and filled pictures of my best producer, Twinkles. At her peak she milks just over a quart per milking. We retained a buckling out of her this year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you! We were really blessed to start with two beautiful foundation does - Twinkles is a cross between them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's gorgeous. That udder is amazing!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, she's amazing! Wish I could get my hands on a girl like that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I'm very excited to watch my herd begin to take shape.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking doe!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

She's lovely, and that udder!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! Hey, keep her in mind in the future ... I'll be offering does and bucklings out of her.


----------

